# Clanking/clicking sound when accelerating



## milos (Aug 21, 2004)

Hello! I just joined the forum a few days ago trying to find a solution to the problem I've been having lately. I searched through the posts but couldn't find anything similar.
I own a 97 Sentra GXE with 110kmiles on it. Recently I've been hearing a strange sound when accelerating from the dead stop/low speeds up. It sounds like clanking or clicking as if two metal parts were banging on each other. The sound is not there all the time and it seems it is more prominent when I'm turning while accelerating. It would usually sound off a few times at low speeeds and then it would stop. 
I don't know if it is related somehow, but the car is not getting a good gas mileage either. It is around 23/24 mpg in the city. 
I am not very good with fixing cars and I plan on taking it to a shop. I just wanted to check and make sure I don't get ripped off once I am there. Any ideas/comments will be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

milos said:


> Hello! I just joined the forum a few days ago trying to find a solution to the problem I've been having lately. I searched through the posts but couldn't find anything similar.
> I own a 97 Sentra GXE with 110kmiles on it. Recently I've been hearing a strange sound when accelerating from the dead stop/low speeds up. It sounds like clanking or clicking as if two metal parts were banging on each other. The sound is not there all the time and it seems it is more prominent when I'm turning while accelerating. It would usually sound off a few times at low speeeds and then it would stop.
> I don't know if it is related somehow, but the car is not getting a good gas mileage either. It is around 23/24 mpg in the city.
> I am not very good with fixing cars and I plan on taking it to a shop. I just wanted to check and make sure I don't get ripped off once I am there. Any ideas/comments will be appreciated.
> Thanks.


If its worse when turning take a look at your CV joint boots. If they are torn and have thrown the grease its probably your problem.
Re: gas mileage, I only get 24 around north Dallas, heavy traffic and some lights will do it to you. Get 30 and up to high 30's on the highway depending on speed.


----------



## thisisjh (Jul 30, 2004)

*24/34 mpg*



milos said:


> Hello! I just joined the forum a few days ago trying to find a solution to the problem I've been having lately. I searched through the posts but couldn't find anything similar.
> I own a 97 Sentra GXE with 110kmiles on it. Recently I've been hearing a strange sound when accelerating from the dead stop/low speeds up. It sounds like clanking or clicking as if two metal parts were banging on each other. The sound is not there all the time and it seems it is more prominent when I'm turning while accelerating. It would usually sound off a few times at low speeeds and then it would stop.
> I don't know if it is related somehow, but the car is not getting a good gas mileage either. It is around 23/24 mpg in the city.
> I am not very good with fixing cars and I plan on taking it to a shop. I just wanted to check and make sure I don't get ripped off once I am there. Any ideas/comments will be appreciated.
> Thanks.


I get 24 city... 34 highway.. it has been pretty constant..
sentra 97 gxe auto 69,000


----------



## thisisjh (Jul 30, 2004)

*I'd check CV joint*



milos said:


> Hello! I just joined the forum a few days ago trying to find a solution to the problem I've been having lately. I searched through the posts but couldn't find anything similar.
> I own a 97 Sentra GXE with 110kmiles on it. Recently I've been hearing a strange sound when accelerating from the dead stop/low speeds up. It sounds like clanking or clicking as if two metal parts were banging on each other. The sound is not there all the time and it seems it is more prominent when I'm turning while accelerating. It would usually sound off a few times at low speeeds and then it would stop.
> I don't know if it is related somehow, but the car is not getting a good gas mileage either. It is around 23/24 mpg in the city.
> I am not very good with fixing cars and I plan on taking it to a shop. I just wanted to check and make sure I don't get ripped off once I am there. Any ideas/comments will be appreciated.
> Thanks.


CV joint


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

might as well take your axles to have them rebuilt

its your CVs, like everyone else said


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Its probably the CVs like everyone says, but also you might want to check the whole control arm, if the car was ever crashed and the control arm took some sort of hit, could be the sorce of your problem, was for me, good luck.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

milos said:


> Hello! I just joined the forum a few days ago trying to find a solution to the problem I've been having lately. I searched through the posts but couldn't find anything similar.
> I own a 97 Sentra GXE with 110kmiles on it. Recently I've been hearing a strange sound when accelerating from the dead stop/low speeds up. It sounds like clanking or clicking as if two metal parts were banging on each other. The sound is not there all the time and it seems it is more prominent when I'm turning while accelerating. It would usually sound off a few times at low speeeds and then it would stop.
> I don't know if it is related somehow, but the car is not getting a good gas mileage either. It is around 23/24 mpg in the city.
> I am not very good with fixing cars and I plan on taking it to a shop. I just wanted to check and make sure I don't get ripped off once I am there. Any ideas/comments will be appreciated.
> Thanks.


Is it clanging? That's generally the heat shield. Mine was doing that not necessarily during acceleration, but at a certain engine RPM.

But I have another problem same as yours... noise only when accelerating that's very hard to describe. It's definitely coming from under the car, towards the rear on the right which is where the muffler is.
It goes away after the car warms up, but if I sit idling w/engine on for a minute or 2 (at a light) and I accelerate, it comes back.

I get excellent gas mileage though. Mixed driving yields 35-38 mpg.


----------

